# Appeal process



## cathy .. (8 Jan 2016)

_Hi all 
I'm a springboard customer firstly my interest rate is now 4.5 percent and I'm about to start my appeal am wondering has anyone done it any pointers is it straight forward  
Tks _


----------



## Black_Adder (27 Jan 2016)

No it is not straight forward. They will fight you every inch of the way.


----------



## cathy .. (28 Jan 2016)

Black_Adder said:


> No it is not straight forward. They will fight you every inch of the way.


Yeah I get that now have only started and the nightmare has begun thinking of hiring a solicitor


----------



## Black_Adder (28 Jan 2016)

You should call Padraic Kissane first.


----------



## AAM_User (1 Feb 2016)

Or Anthony Joyce & Co.


----------



## cathy .. (2 Feb 2016)

AAM_User said:


> Or Anthony Joyce & Co.


Excuse my ignorance who is paraic kinsane ,and has anyone out there received any extra compensation through appealing through redress or courts ?????


----------



## AAM_User (15 Feb 2016)

Padraic Kissing brought the overcharging to the attention of the central bank & pretty much started all this.  

For which we are grateful.


----------



## cathy .. (15 May 2016)

Ive heard back from independent appeals panel after submitting a second lot of paper work they say it will b 12 to 16 weeks before i have a judgement thats bringing it up to almost a year since this crap started if a year is up can i go on to obm or court if i dont like outcome or is there a time limit??


----------

